# tie in kisser button



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

I know you can tie in a nock so I was wondering if I could make a kisser button. basically it would be a thicker nock


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I serve the string about 1/2" where I want to put my kisser (centered on serving) and then wrap 1/8" or 3/16" wide masking tape around that serving....build it to the height that you want, then put a drop of super glue on it. 

If you want to get fancy you can figure how long you want the masking tape 'wrapping' to be, but before you wrap the string with it you cut top and bottom edge 'tapered-to-center' from one end to the other.....then when you wrap it on the string and hit it with a drop of super glue it will give you a tapered kisser. - John


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It is VERY easy....you don't need any tape or glue. All you need is a length of center serving or end serving. I prefer to use .018 or .021 BCY 62XS or Halo  Hallo is a bit slicker but it doesn't melt as well as 62XS.

I know where mine needs to be so I mark the string with a sharpie and then cut a length of serving about 1-2 ft long....a longer piece is just easier to work with. Tie a knot, then wrap it back around and tie another....continue for about 1/8-1/4" up the string then come back over it and back up again. I tend to finish mine off in the middle then burn the ends and smooth them ends around so that it kind of seals the wraps.

Go shoot


----------

